

LinkedIn Shuts Down “Bang With Professionals” Hook-Up App  - uladzislau
http://allthingsd.com/20130208/linkedin-shuts-down-bang-with-professionals-hook-up-app/

======
jack-r-abbit
While overall the idea was pretty lame, it seems many critics just didn't
understand it. It kept being referred to as a way to hook up with your co-
workers or warned about sex harassment issues. But that seems like such a
small part of what it could have been. As crass as the name was, it is not
unrealistic for people who are interested in quick hook ups to want to look
for that among like-minded professionals. There is no reason that is limited
to only people you work with... that would be "Bang with coworkers". Just
because LinkedIn is meant to be for professional, business connections... it
doesn't mean that everybody you are linked to is a coworker or a sex
harassment issue waiting to happen.

